# TRIFECTA: Black Friday 2015



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Looking good. I'm seriously considering getting the Diesel tune. Thanks for the sale!

I don't see any asterisk next to the "Free Shipping" note. Are there no conditions? Free shipping to Canada as well?


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

no sale on the advantage tunes??? that sucks.


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

Crappy.. No adv+ sales.. Ah well..


----------



## phade13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Was also hoping for adv+ sales damm


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

What is the nitrous hardware about, I have the elite tune already


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Another hoping for the Advantage tune for stock setup. I started the Black Friday Thread, I guess I should have specified that it was an Advantage tune. Glad it worked out for other people, good for them. For us asking for the advantage or advantage+, I would think these would be the balk of the sales.

Oh well maybe some other time.


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah I think the bulk of their sales would be from the advantage tunes. But knowing how retail goes................lets give them a deal they can't pass up.....lets sell the Elite Tune @ $398 while advantage tune is $298.....they will figure "Hey! I'm getting a great deal! The Elite Tune is $500+ regular price and I'm only getting it for $398!." And thats how they ringed out an extra $100 from drivers that don't need an Elite Tune in the first place. Smh. I don't know, BNR's e-85 flex fuel kit is starting to sounds alot and better and better.


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

awwe no advantage+ Tune on sale


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

still probably gonna get the Elite Tune because I plan to get a zzp down pipe and mid pipe and forge bov so wouldn't be a bad idea..


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

mcwilly14 said:


> still probably gonna get the Elite Tune because I plan to get a zzp down pipe and mid pipe and forge bov so wouldn't be a bad idea..


That's cool, I'm glad it helps you out. My Cruze is my DD, I have a Grand National and I'm already in about $8k in my engine rebuild and I still owe about $3k to my builder. I have to sink about $3 or $4k into the transmission. However, this is a classic car and I wanted to do it right. So for my Cruze, I just wanted a little more pep, improve shift quality, better mpg although I would have to use 93. I don't want to modify any hardware on my Cruze, not now anyway. Certainly not until it's out of warranty. Oh well. Best of luck.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Enough of my whining. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

You Dont HAVE to use 93 you still could use regular gas Its Just Recommended to use 93.


MCH86GN said:


> That's cool, I'm glad it helps you out. My Cruze is my DD, I have a Grand National and I'm already in about $8k in my engine rebuild and I still owe about $3k to my builder. I have to sink about $3 or $4k into the transmission. However, this is a classic car and I wanted to do it right. So for my Cruze, I just wanted a little more pep, improve shift quality, better mpg although I would have to use 93. I don't want to modify any hardware on my Cruze, not now anyway. Certainly not until it's out of warranty. Oh well. Best of luck.


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

Im not to worried about warranty issues because i worked at a gm dealer and you just gotta re flash back to stock and they have to proof that the mods did the damage which is very hard to do...if u take them off before you go for service haha Sneaky....


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys! Don't give up on us just yet....no one said the sale was over....keep an eye out on our Facebook page for any new announcements all the way to midnight


----------



## phade13 (Nov 25, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey guys! Don't give up on us just yet....no one said the sale was over....keep an eye out on our Facebook page for any new announcements all the way to midnight



I don't have facebook.......


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

phade13 said:


> I don't have facebook.......


Well, check their web site buddy


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

Just Purchased My Elite Tune


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

mcwilly14 said:


> Just Purchased My Elite Tune


The better deal for you since you are actually modding your car. Great deal in that case! I'm keeping my car 100% stock, I just need a bit more power.


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Just bought my advantage tune! Thank you so much!


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Advantage tunes now available for both 1.4T Soincs & Cruze for $248! Free shipping!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

*TRIFECTA is pleased to announce our final Black Friday deals for 2015!
** From 8:00PM Friday through 11:59PM Friday, the following pricing will be in effect:*
* Cruze 1.4T Advantage: $248...
------------------
Sonic 1.4T Advantage: $248
------------------
FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS!*


*www.wot-tuning.com*


----------



## chrinist (Nov 27, 2015)

Just bought mine for the Sonic. Thank you!


----------



## TSmith51 (Mar 27, 2015)

Shewww got the advantage tune just in the nick of time..fingers crossed it'll be worth it!!


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

TSmith51 said:


> Shewww got the advantage tune just in the nick of time..fingers crossed it'll be worth it!!


I think it will. What year is your Cruze or how many miles? If you don't mind me asking. 
I bought the Advantage at 11:45 EST. WOT is on central standard time, an hour behind us.
Last year, I couldn't find my VIN number when the offered the Advantage for $199. Car was with my wife and I couldn't get a hold of her. Anyway, my car only had about 900 miles when the sale was on, so I had planned on getting it and waiting for until the spring before loading the tune. I felt it would be best to break the car(I have no basis for doing other than my own intuition) in and seeing how it ran without the tune. Now with 8200 miles on it, I'm ready!


----------



## TSmith51 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ive got a '14 RS with 35,xxx miles. For the past ohhh going on 5 years now alls ive known in the car world were VW GTI's and GLI's..going from that to this was like learning to walk again. But from what ive read, with the tune it'll set you back in your seat a bit. By no means am i looking for a racecar, just want a little more get up and go..especially since i have to cross mountains to get anywhere.


----------

